# Any advice for fishing in Louisiana?



## redheadflyer (Nov 11, 2011)

My brother is going to be in New Orleans for business in late November and wants to fish for big reds & specks. I'll drag my bay boat over but plan on getting a guide for half a day then fishing the rest on our own. I was thinking around the Venice area, but just in the planning stage. I was hoping some fellow PFFers have done a LA trip before and has some words of wisdom. If anyone has any info or tips about guides, lodging, etc, please let me know. Thanks


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

redheadflyer said:


> My brother is going to be in New Orleans for business in late November and wants to fish for big reds & specks. I'll drag my bay boat over but plan on getting a guide for half a day then fishing the rest on our own. I was thinking around the Venice area, but just in the planning stage. I was hoping some fellow PFFers have done a LA trip before and has some words of wisdom. If anyone has any info or tips about guides, lodging, etc, please let me know. Thanks


Grand Isle is a lot easier to fish than Venice. Bull reds in the pass. Go to SaltyCajun.com a week before your trip and ask them what's working and read the fishing reports.


----------



## LSP552 (May 4, 2013)

Redheadflyer,

Can't offer up advice on Venice, but can in some other areas of SE Louisiana such as Pointe Aux Chenes. PAC is about an 1 1/2 hours from New Orleans and has killer redfish and trout inshore in November. Be glad to share some numbers for the area if you do an "on your own trip." Later in November the Sulphur Mine area is usually loaded with trout and there are plenty of reds also. The mine is accessible from the PAC marina.

The Louisiana Sportsman on-line magazine has a lot of fishing reports and info about LA fishing. Not many guides work the PAC area so you won't see many reports from there. You should be able to find a lot of Venice info.

PM me and I'll be glad to share my cell number to talk fishing.

Ken


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

LSP552 said:


> Redheadflyer,
> 
> Can't offer up advice on Venice, but can in some other areas of SE Louisiana such as Pointe Aux Chenes. PAC is about an 1 1/2 hours from New Orleans and has killer redfish and trout inshore in November. Be glad to share some numbers for the area if you do an "on your own trip." Later in November the Sulphur Mine area is usually loaded with trout and there are plenty of reds also. The mine is accessible from the PAC marina.
> 
> ...


Info from SaltyCajun is much more reliable than from Louisiana Sportsman. Many guides on Louisiana Sportsman tend to exaggerate their catches, so it always seems that the places they fish are on fire, even when the fishing is slow. They are advertising to get business, not trying to provide honest fishing reports.


----------



## LSP552 (May 4, 2013)

MathGeek said:


> Info from SaltyCajun is much more reliable than from Louisiana Sportsman. Many guides on Louisiana Sportsman tend to exaggerate their catches, so it always seems that the places they fish are on fire, even when the fishing is slow. They are advertising to get business, not trying to provide honest fishing reports.


Not trying to argue, but that is your opinion, but not mine. Remember that he specifically asked about guided trips in Venice. SaltyCajun is another resource to check, but they both should be filtered during the research for a quality guide.

Ken


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I live in La. and fish quite a bit. I like Grand Isle but not in the fall or winter. The fish are going to be well up into the marshes by then, not around the coast. Closer to N.O. is Lafitte and Delacroix. Both these places and Venice will be ON FIRE in Nov. ! Check out rodnreel.com for guides and fishing reports. Capt. Brent Roy is a good guide in Venice 225-268-5420, Venice Fishing Charters.


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

I also live in La and keep a my bay boat in Hopedale La and that is a short ride from New Orleans. Plenty of great guides. They all catch what you see posted!! Trust me! But if I'm around I could also show you around just me


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*If you looking for a guide in Venice, look at Chris Wilson for inshore trips.*


----------



## redheadflyer (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the information fellas. I really appreciate it.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

PJIII said:


> I also live in La and keep a my bay boat in Hopedale La and that is a short ride from New Orleans. Plenty of great guides. They all catch what you see posted!! Trust me! But if I'm around I could also show you around just me


X2 for Hopedale.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Just remember that there are lots of oyster beds over that way, and props and oysters do not get along. Also, the tides have huge swings very quickly. It is very easy to get stranded if you aren't careful. But on the other hand...the spec limit is 12" and 25 per day. Good lick. I always fished Buras.


----------



## redheadflyer (Nov 11, 2011)

jspooney...I hear ya. I was stationed at Charleston, SC with 5.5 - 6 ft swings with tons of oyster bars. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

We never have tide swings near that! During winter with the North wind blowing the water falls out and stays that way until wind changes! I promise you will get sick of catching red fish!!!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

I've fished both Venice and Lafite a lot. You will catch plenty of fish in November. I've caught really large Red's right in the main river out of Venice. Just find some of the small jettys that stick out into the river and fish behind them. Big Bulls. In Lafite, we have always fished the old rig locations off the canals and you can slaughter them in there in the mornings because it's a little warmer. I really don't know of any bad water down there and if you have already used a guide, you should be golden. 

We have literally, shot a limit of ducks in the morning, caught a bunch of bull Reds on the way back to the marina and then gone and caught Yellowfin Tuna in the afternoon. Tell me where else, in the world, you can do that. I love Venice.


----------

